# Need help regarding new male cat & old female cat



## kashif (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I m new to this forum and needs urgent help.I have a female persian punch face cat about one and half year old and living wid me for the last one and half year.she was on heat.

i bought a male persian cat for her whose age is about eight to nine months.

Despite the fact my cat is in mating season she is not accepting the male cat and male and female both are avoiding each other and they sound strange voices when see each other and become angry.

But after One day the male is happy wid the cat and try to goes near her but my Female is not ready to accept him and feeling Jealous a lot and sounds strange weired voices to scare the male.Now its three days.

My Questions are:

*1)Now what should I do? How they become friends? and mate wid each other? :roll: 

2)Now I m worried that what if fefee (My female) donot accept him forever?  

3)Is my male is mature. I mean he is only eight months old?  *

Please remember its only four days that I introduce the male to her.

Please reply.
Thanx.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Kashif and welcome to the forum.  

I'm going to move your post over to our breeding forum. The breeders there would should have some helpful feedback for you. :wink:


----------



## kashif (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanx.
I m desperate to read replies regarding my cats issue.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

The forum gets busier later in the day. It's morning here in the states. Alot of our European members are coming around now, but in about 6-8 hours more US members will show up. 

So hang in there for a bit. Hopefully someone can assist you!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

*Now what should I do? How they become friends? and mate wid each other? *

Give them time. It can take time for cats to get used to each other. Don't push them, just let them feel the scent of each other and get used to the idea of each other.

*2)Now I m worried that what if fefee (My female) donot accept him forever? *

Don't start to worry about that know. Females are very good at playing hard to get.

*3)Is my male is mature. I mean he is only eight months old?*

Being a Persian he might no be fully mature. Most cats of "Oriental character" mature early and ar able to breed at 7-8 months, but Persians, Exotic Shorthair, British Shorthairs and such breeds may take longer time to mature.


----------



## kashif (Mar 23, 2006)

*Thanx!*

Thanx a lot Sol for ur reply.


----------



## kashif (Mar 23, 2006)

*Updates*

My cat is One and half year old and have a good weight and she is perfect for mating.In the begining when i bought the male she was annoyed with me.She is now turning back to normal with me and play wid me but her behaviour wid the male is still same.

Now I noticed that the male which is 8 months old tried three times to sit on her back but she immediately throws him over and scare him with horrible voice.

Now do u think that male is mature? I m asking this due to his act that first he sniffs her back and then immediately tries to sit on her from back?


Please reply.


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

It sounds like he is trying & It may take some time for him to figure it all out. I have a 3 year old stud that just sired his first litter & a 7 month old who has sired 2 litters already. I think alot of it is hereditary. Just give them time. I breed persians so if you need anymore help just pm me. Good Luck!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It sounds as if he's at least trying, but a female won't let him "do his thing" until she's in heat and then she'll probably only let him try on day 2 or 3. That's usually when the females are most susceptible.

It's sounds as id things are going in the right direction. :wink:


----------



## kashif (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanx a lot for the replies.

*More Updates*

In morning during breakfast i noticed both of them r playing wid each other but suddenly the female converted to her angry behaviour and in evening when i returned from my shop they play a bit and then the female again do the same.

*Do u guys n gals think that they are mixing wid each other.I think thats a good sign that they are playing.What you think?*


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Playing is definately a good thing. I wouldn't worry about the girl converting to that angry behavior... it's so typical girls. :roll: My females do the same thing. They play and cuddle with each other and all of a sudden someone decides that it's not funny any longer and she tells the other cat off.


----------

